# Card cut with the Fireant



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought I would press my luck and do a cut with the Fireant. It took a few shots but I got it done.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shoot Roger, especially in that wind !!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Roger, Roger, Roger ... You and Treefork are in a race for the swinging card cut championship!!! That was fine shooting, indeed. I will put in for your card cutter badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

And you said you would never do it again ! Stay with it . Horizontal cards next . :thumbsup:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice job Roger! It would have taken me much longer with that wind blowing the card around. 

Tom


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

He11 of a shot Roger!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I have no Earthly idea how you guys cut cards, much less in a hurricane! I can't even see a card at 10meters edgewise. I could see what it's hanging from but that' it. Or match head lighting. It would take me 100 videos or more to have record of a card cut or match head lighting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I have no Earthly idea how you guys cut cards, much less in a hurricane! I can't even see a card at 10meters edgewise. I could see what it's hanging from but that' it. Or match head lighting. It would take me 100 videos or more to have record of a card cut or match head lighting!


Soooo ... it's time to get started! If you do a couple of shoots a day, you will get over 100 videos in a couple of months. We are all rooting for you!!! If you do not try, you will never do it. Give it a try and surprise yourself.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

To sweet Roger!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very impressive Roger!


----------

